

Ask HN: Why my Ask HN is gone? - speeder

I made a Ask HN post, that got 7 points and about 10 replies in 20 minutes and then poof, it was gone from the "ask" list.<p>Why?<p>I think it maybe has to do with flagging, so I throw a second question: how flagging actually work?
======
xijuan
I feel that the Ask section has been changed recently. Sometimes a very very
old post will suddenly be on the front Ask page. Sometimes, an Ask post never
gets to the Ask section and this happened to me once. There was one day when I
couldn't comment on many of the Ask posts. I was going to ask a similar
question as yours.

------
tverlinden
It's still on the list, at #363 as of this posting.

It can also still be reached here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5160680>

As to why it's so low on the list, I'm not sure.

------
meric
I think you got flagged for "humblebragging".

------
L4mppu
Ask section seems to keep same few post on top for long time and just barely
show others.

------
xijuan
I can no longer find this post now on the front "Ask" page..It is so weird.

